# Best way to provide wi-fi for a big house



## bmxgj (Jun 7, 2003)

Hello. I have a big house and would like to have wi-fi throughout it. I currently have a Netgear RangeMax Wireless Router (here: http://www.netgear.com/Products/RoutersandGateways/RangeMaxWirelessRoutersandGateways/WPN824.aspx )

I'm thinking maybe I could buy another router and then plug it into one of the ports on the main (current netgear) one to expand the range. (one router being on the second floor and the other on the first floor)

or

i was thinking i could buy a switch and then plug both routers into the switch (again, one router being on the second floor and the other on the first floor)

i dont know which option would provide the fastest internet.

i also heard that i could do something with access points? not quite sure

please let me know what you think or have any other ideas.

thanks. your help is greatly appreciated


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I do it with two routers, one on each end of this house. We have 5000 sq/ft, and the house is about 80 ft long, and the signal is pretty weak on the other end with one router. Since wireless routers are the cheapest way to do this, I'd get another wireless router and wire it like the following tutorial.

Connecting two (or more) SOHO broadband routers together.

*Note:* _The "primary" router can be an actual router, a software gateway like Microsoft Internet Connection Sharing, or a server connection that has the capability to supply more than one IP address using DHCP server capability. No changes are made to the primary "router" configuration._

Configure the IP address of the secondary router(s) to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address, 192.168.0.253 for another router, etc.

_*Note: Do this first, as you will have to reboot the computer to connect to the router again for the remaining changes.*_

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router, channels, encryption, etc.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!

This procedure bypasses the routing function (NAT layer) and configures the router as a switch (or wireless access point for wireless routers).


----------



## bmxgj (Jun 7, 2003)

hm yeah so just like:

http://kbserver.netgear.com/kb_web_files/n101496.asp

thanks.

so i have an office downstairs, where i will have the modem and primary router and i'm going to run a cat5 from one of the ports of the primary router to the attic, where i will plug in the second router. however, this tutorial (posted above) says that i will have to plug the wired computer _(it may be an imac.. haven't decided yet. and if it is then i could just use the wireless card instead of worrying about running one.. but i'd like have a hardwired computer anyways)_ into the second router, which is in the attic... meaning i would have to run another cat5 from the computer to the attic? that seems sort of inefficient.

any thoughts?

thanks

EDIT:

or.. i could buy

http://www.linksys.com/servlet/Sate...578138&pagename=Linksys/Common/VisitorWrapper

and hope it expands it enough ( i'm wifi-ing a 6,000 sq ft house.) the advantage of doing this is that there is only one network name, whereas when I have two routers hooked up there are two network names, "NETGEAR downstairs" and "NETGEAR upstairs." which would be a pain


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

With John's procedure you need a computer connected via ethernet to the 2nd router *only *when configuring it. You can configure/test it in the basement close to the primary router before taking it to the attic.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm not sure why the two network names are an issue, it'll work just fine. If you're dreaming about seamless transitions between the two wireless routers, you're out of luck. That won't happen with standard SOHO routers.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If it were me I'd use different SSIDs because I would want to know to which router I was connecting. But people in other threads have used the same name and same encryption key so that they need only one wireless profile on their computer(s). Best to use different channels though, unless there is no overlap in coverage.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

We have 4 router/access points throughout the house in Mexico and they all have the same SSID. (Actually, it may be 5  )

I can usually walk from the first floor to the 3rd floor, and still load a web page pretty instantly when I get to where I want to be.


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

I've used a Netgear Powerline Wireless Range Extender with pretty good results. The kit comes with two small powerline adapters. The first adapter is connected to your router with a standard network cable and then plugged into any power outlet. You can then extend the wireless network to any other part of the house by simply plugging the wireless range extender into another power outlet. If you don't plan on doing alot of network file sharing the speed should be more than enough to surf the web and send emails.

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Hawking Tech has a number of products that will help you increase your wireless range. The root page is Hawking Hi-Gain™ WiFi Range Extending Products.

Some of the more interesting products are this Hawking [HSB2] Hi-Gain WiFi Signal Booster, which can be used on either end of a wireless connection to boost the signal power.

Another way to increase your signal strength is by the use of hi-gain antennas. You can choose from omni-directional or directional models, here are a some examples.

Hawking [HAI7SIP] Hi-Gain 7dBi Omni-Directional Antenna

Hawking [HAI15SC] Hi-Gain 15dBi Corner Antenna

[HAO14SD] Outdoor Hi-Gain 14dBi Directional Antenna Kit

This is just a sample of available products, many people have hi-gain antennas with similar specifications, but I haven't seen any other suppliers of signal boosters.


----------

